

Unix is sexy [nsfw] - ahold
http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=sen_kazdeho_IT.jpg

======
mberning
Good lord, please put a NSFW in the title. I'm gonna get fired.

~~~
mrtron
Even if you aren't going to get fired, random breasts on the screen is not
great for a lot of public situations.

NSFW applies to more than just the fellow with 3 levels of management (and his
TPS reports) :)

~~~
dpapathanasiou
On a tangential note, where does one go to find topless babes interested in
linux?

The last time I saw topless women on the beach, they were reading "People"
magazine if they were reading anything at all.

~~~
kirubakaran
You don't find topless babes interested in Linux.

You find linux babes and make them topless.

------
dag
Please mark as NSFW in the title. I've got 3 levels of management walking by
constantly.

~~~
mojuba
All 3 levels hate Unix? You gotta quit that job.

~~~
dag
It's Dell, so I'm never sure.

------
Novash
This is NSFW. I guess I should forewarn people.

------
mattmaroon
Maybe someone else should chime in about this being NSFW. I don't think the
point was made.

~~~
kleevr
_chime_

------
andyn
And that's another shark jumped.

~~~
willchang
Worry not. This article is probably a honeypot for people whose votes will
never count again on Hacker News.

------
samueladam
Unix is sexier than those two ( or four, depends on what you're looking at ).

~~~
justtease
I second that! I don't think its the human body thats nsfw, but those two
weren't hot enough and in my circle of friends if I'm caught looking at the
ugly chicks then I lose the small amount of credibility I had

------
sps
It's strange that the human body is 'nsfw'

Edit: rather, that it is considered to be nsfw by society.

~~~
wallflower
I remember seeing The Titanic many years ago when it came out. During the
scene where Kate Winslet poses topless for Leonardo, the artist, I was sitting
next to a couple with their 8-or-9-ish year old children. It took a couple
delayed seconds for the husband to react and shield his kid's eyes. During
that time, the kids didn't flinch; the parents eventually did. Perhaps the
kids didn't see anything wrong with seeing boobies - but now they associate
them with something forbidden.

------
jgrahamc
After carefully studying this photograph I've managed to determine the most
important thing that all of you are wondering about... which book is she
reading?

Well, it's "Beginning Unix" by Paul Love et al.

[http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Unix-Programmer-Paul-
Love/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Unix-Programmer-Paul-
Love/dp/0764579940)

At the current time there does not appear to be a review on Amazon.com
indicating that topless women chose this title. Perhaps there should be.

------
kirubakaran
Conspiracy to nudge you to take the startup plunge by getting you fired.

[sofs] safe only for startups

------
eVizitei
Whoa, didn't see that coming. I appreciate the humour, but as the others said,
a warning would have been nice.

------
mullr
Jeez, no kidding. Here in Big Corp. land, these things can get you in
trouble...

------
ivan
Narrow-minded hackers! OMG :)

